# Congratulations MT Stringer



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mike's very nice photograph of his nosey "neighbor" was the winner in the June Photo Contest "100 Paces". Mike, I think he may be in your yard by the time you return from your road trip. Congratulations on a well deserved win.

Thanks to the others that entered and those that voted. I will post the thread for July's contest topic soon. Let's all try real hard to submit an entry this time. Only 5 entries last month is pretty feeble if you ask me. Hopefully this next topic will be better received.


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

congrats MT Stringer....I knew you photo would be hard to beat.....well done


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Congratulations on a well-deserved win.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

congratulations Mike. that one was definitely hard to beat! 

(thank you James for all you are doing.)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations Mike. Great photo.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats, Mike. I knew from the get go that it was a winner.
I'm already looking for this next month's contest. So far too many grass fires messing up everything. I'm leaving for my property in Smithville. I know the sunsets are good there.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Good job Mike.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thank you, thank you. This turned out to be a timely shot because the fence has been repaired with new boards.
Mike


----------



## asharpshooter (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations Mike.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

You go Mike. I wish my yard was big enough to walk 100 paces in.. 100 paces took me three houses down the street!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Way to go Mike !! I'm really looking forward to seeing your road trip shots too.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photo MT Stringer. Congrats on the win.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done...I think you won by a nose. Rich


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Congrates Mike, I knew it was a winner.


----------

